# IMMIGRANTS, NOT AMERICANS, MUST ADAPT.



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

This says it all! 

After hearing that the state of Florida changed it's standing and now let Muslim woman have there face covered on driver's licenses.

This is an editorial written by an American citizen, published in a Tampa newspaper. 

IMMIGRANTS, NOT AMERICANS, MUST ADAPT. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11, we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Americans. However, the dust from the attacks had barely settled when the "politically correct" crowd began complaining about the possibility that our patriotism was offending others. 

I am not against immigration, nor do I hold a grudge against anyone who is seeking a better life by coming to America. Our population is almost entirely made up of descendants of immigrants. However, there are a few things that those who have recently come to our country, and apparently some born here, need to understand. This idea of America being a multicultural community has served only to dilute our sovereignty and our national identity. As Americans, we have our own culture, our own society, our own language and our own lifestyle. This culture has been developed over centuries of struggles, trials, and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom. 

We speak ENGLISH, not Spanish, Portuguese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language! 

"In God We Trust" is our national motto. This is not some Christian, right wing, political slogan. We adopted this motto because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture. 

If Stars and Stripes offend you, or you don't like Uncle Sam, then you should seriously consider a move to another part of this planet. We are happy with our culture and have no desire to change, and we really don't care how you did things where you came from. This is OUR COUNTRY, our land, and our lifestyle. Our First Amendment gives every citizen the right to express his opinion and we will allow you every opportunity to do so. But once you are done complaining, whining , and griping about our flag, our pledge, our national motto, or our way of life, I highly encourage you to take advantage of one other great American freedom, THE RIGHT TO LEAVE.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I give the person credit for having the balls to speak up. I'm a Republican. For the most part I agree with the person. When people move over to this country they should already have a basic knowledge of english and how to communicate in english. As far as I'm concerned our rules and regulations on accepting new immagrants is too lax. We as Americans shuoldn't have to bend over backwards to learn 40 different languages to accommidate each foriegn individual. If you come over to our country you should live under the rules and guidlines set forth by our government. These hippy post modernist are weaking the nation.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

two typo's, sorry, to tired.


----------



## JV78 (Nov 17, 2002)

Excellent editorial.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I agree with this posting in some ways. Some people would suggest that when people immigrate to the states, that they be immeresed and assimilated into the culture, by them conforming to our common language. This is what most of our ancestors did. Others would suggest there be a set of requirements to even immigrate. The only problem with setting "requirements", are the questions of who sets them? and what are the limits?
As far as the muslim women being covered in their license picture, this befuddles me. As most things constitutional go, you must weight the right of the individual against the rights of the other individual/or state. In this situation I would think that the state's interest in identifying drivers would outweigh the women's interest in their religious beliefs.
On the same line, personally I am an athiest, and have very strong belief in my non-belief. So as a person of a different "religion" than most, I would have to say that I'm not offended by the God Related Slogans on many of our public docuements and fixtures. It interests me when people take offense to things such as "In God We Trust". I guess the problem with this is that we are institutionalizing the christian religions, which ran many nations into problems in the earlier years.
What concerns me about this article is the author's statement "This is our country". By stating "our" country, it almost sounds like he's saying the united states belongs to the english speaking christian, which in my opinion simply isnt true. The United States belongs to anyone who is lawfully admitted.

Just my two cents


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by PearlOnyx:
> * What concerns me about this article is the author's statement "This is our country". By stating "our" country, it almost sounds like he's saying the united states belongs to the english speaking christian, which in my opinion simply isnt true. The United States belongs to anyone who is lawfully admitted. *


I have to disagree with you *PearlOnyx*. I think what the author is trying to say is that we've over diluted the American culture and popularity of the English language within our own borders by being overly concerned with assimilating _ourselves_ to every culture from around the world that chooses to come here. Lest anyone think otherwise, English is the predominant language in this country, as it should always be, my $.02 on that one. As far as the religion goes, one of the beauties of this country is that you're allowed to practice any one, or none at all. With regard to the author's reference of "OUR COUNTRY", I believe he/she is refering to all legal and patriotic citizens of the United States.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Close the borders and feed our poor and our homeless first. Then deal with the SEVEN million illegal aliens that Ted Kennedy has let in..


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Joe,

I'd couldn't agree with you more actually. I too am for letting the new comers adapt. My family did when they came over, and so should everyone else. The only place where I can see we where we disagree is the "my country" reference. I thought that had some funny anglo-christian overtones, but it's all a matter of perception.

What's with the bold screenname? I'm a youngin, don't need the boldface easy to read type yet.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by PearlOnyx:
> * What's with the bold screenname? I'm a youngin, don't need the boldface easy to read type yet.  *


Nothing meant by it, I just have a tendency to bold people's names when I respond to their posts  .


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

A couple of points to make here. Since my last post tickled a few, I might as well do it again! First, I think "our" culture is being diluted. Even though the majority of our ancestors came from somewhere else, I'd like to think our country still stands up to some things. 
Our borders are a joke, that is undisputable. We are a country that is hated by most of the world, that is also undisputed. Why are we bending over backwards here? Perfect example: In Lawrence, the teachers that are supposed to be teaching English cannot understand the English language themselves! There are appx. 30 teachers that can't pass a basic English skills test! The teachers union will be fighting the city of course not to fire them!? 
Maybe we should take an immigration stance like Switzerland, you can't come in unless you have a skill necessary to the country. This policy may sound harsh, but look at where we are now. It was a different time during the Industrial Revolution. Our industry relied on those immigrants, but the world has changed a lot since then, including us. Now our goverment needs to catch up to today!
And finally, a little issue that burns me to no end...the war protesters. I am fully aware that it is their constitutional right to do so. There is a rally today in town with a "die in" on Boylston Street. Pathetic. Regardless of how one feels on the conflict, think of the 18 year old that had no choice. He/She was ordered, followed those orders, and may die (as some have) as a result. These protests will not change the Bush administration stance on this conflict. It is not going to help morale if our troops have to hear/see or be subjected to all this negativity here at home...their home country!
I know I said I was done, but I thought about this one for a while too. When I finish school, I plan on running for office. Not because I'm delusional, but because it's a "win-win" for me! If I lose, I can say I tried and gives me the right to bitch about all the things wrong here. If I win, I have a chance, no matter how remote, to actually change the laws that govern us today. Especially when some of those laws are so archaic. 

USA RULES!


----------

